# Food and Travel



## Claire (May 6, 2005)

I think we could use a section about travel.  Everything from the best places to try when you're on vacation (I just visited XXX, you have to go to YYY!!!) to what to expect when your company transfers you to a new part of the country (my spouse just got transferred to WWWW, help!) to memories some have of childhoods in foreign places (has anyone been to the ZZZZ in recent years?  I remember when...).  We squeeze it in under other topics now, but I think there is enough going to give it a try.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2005)

I'll start - Leaving for New Bern in a couple hours - any suggestions as to a couple great places to eat?  (coast of North Carolina).


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2005)

i was down in the carolinas last month and i heard zzzz is really good, elfie, they have fantastic alphabet soup!!!!sorry, couldn't help it...


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2005)

ok, who told buckytom he could get out of the corner


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2005)

Woodshed...woodshed!

Edited:

OK, it has been brought to my attention that referring to the woodshed and corporal punishment is not comfortable for some folks here. Oops. Sorry folks. I sometimes miss stuff like that. I am leaving this reference so those reading it later won't be confused, but I won't refer to it again. Thanks for letting me know it bothered you, and for addressing it in a PM as you did. Its important that ALL our members feel comfortable, and I will do all I can to make sure that happens.


----------



## norgeskog (May 6, 2005)

Claire, I think Food and Travel is an absolutely wonderful idea.  It would be so helpful when someone is traveling for the first time to a city and are totally clueless about where to dine.  I am a member of an international internet group, and they have this sort of thing, and plan dinners in a restaurant for members traveling to a city where other members live, and also recommend restaurants, coffee houses, pubs, etc.  Love the idea. thanks Claire.     are you picking this up?????


----------



## Claire (May 7, 2005)

I hate it that my memory is so bad.  There's a place that is sort of on stilts over the water, very casual, that has seafood to die for.  By the time I contact my freind who lived there, you'll  be back home!!!  But if you like seafood, you simply cannot go wrong!


----------



## Claire (May 7, 2005)

Yes, Nordescog (OK, I'll never get this one right), I'm picking it up.  I am a military brat, military wife, and to top it off, spent three years travelling in an RV (no, not just going from warm weather to warm weather, we seldom spent more than a week anywhere, and have great love of ethnic, mom & pop places) looking for great food and fun experiences.  I love travel, and when I do,would love it if people could chime in and let me know where to go.  I'm not big on theme restaurants, chains, etc.  I've noticed that when people here are looking to travel, they try to fit it in under other subjects.


----------

